# How to tell if your batteries are dead or alive



## BumbleBee (13/10/14)

Not sure if this works with rechargeables but this may still be useful

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Not sure if this works with rechargeables but this may still be useful




Suzelle likes to talk k#k LOL!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/10/14)

johan said:


> Suzelle likes to talk k#k LOL!


I like this chick, she cracks me up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (13/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I like this chick, she cracks me up



Yip - love her too, especially the "Braai Pie"


----------



## Silverbear (13/10/14)

She is a hoot, LOL every time I watch one of her vids.


----------

